# Quelle différence entre bracelet Classic et Nike ?



## Alexmy490 (28 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à toutes et tous 

j’aimerais m’acheter pour Noël une Apple Watch Serie 4 avec bracelet en Nylon noir. Mais j’hésite entre le bracelet normal ou celui de Nike quelle différence mise à part le fait que celui de Nike est réfléchissant ?

 Merci,

 Bon dimanche


----------



## fousfous (28 Octobre 2018)

Aucunes différence, mais tu as déjà essayé le bracelet en magasin? J'ai renvoyé immédiatement la watch en voyant en vrai et en essayant le bracelet.


----------



## Alexmy490 (28 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, 

Merci pour la réponse.

Non je n’ai pas encore essayé justement...

En fait je pensais qu’il y avait des différences de teintes le Nike étant peut-être plus sombre... Ou peut-être une différence de longueur ou même de matière au toucher plus agréable ?

Tu avais la version Nike ou classique ?Pourquoi là tu renvoyé ? Qu’est-ce qui ne te convenais pas dans le bracelet ?

Ça m’intéresse !


----------



## fousfous (28 Octobre 2018)

Ah je te conseil vraiment de l'essayer avant.
C'était le nike blanc, mais à part la couleur c'est les même que les autres.
En gros il n'est pas souple du tout et décentre fortement la watch tout en formant une grosse boucle ridicule en haut ou en bas. Le bracelet est en plus très épais et les scratch ne sont pas sécurisant du tout.


----------



## Alexmy490 (28 Octobre 2018)

Ah oui d’accord... ça me refroidit un peu du coup lol 

Tu as pris lequel de bracelet alors ? Celui en Fluoroélastomère de Nike ? Tu le trouve mieux ?

Bon en tout cas ok merci pour le retour d’expérience ça m’évite une mauvaise surprise


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2018)

Oui le fluoraoelastomère, je l'ai déjà en version sans les trou et je le trouve super, je pense que du coup celui me sera bien utile si je vais dans l'eau avec la watch.
Après je n'aurais pas la nouvelle watch avant 1 mois...


----------



## Alexmy490 (29 Octobre 2018)

Ok par contre le fermoir avec un « clou » on s’y fait c'est pas trop dur à fermer ou ouvrir ? Et du coup quelle difference entre le Nike et le classic fluoroélastomère juste les « trous » ça aide peut-être pour la transpiration quand on fait du sport ?


----------



## fousfous (29 Octobre 2018)

Oui le fermoir ne bouge pas une fois en place, pour le fermer il faut maintenir la watch contre quelque chose (la jambe par exemple) et on est pas tenté de jouer avec le bout du bracelet.
Après je pense que les trous ça doit bien aider dans l'eau pour limiter la résistance et être plus agréable, ça fait aussi plus de possibilité de réglage.


----------



## Dredriban (19 Novembre 2018)

Je permets de me glisser dans ce topic. J’avoue que j’hésite entre le modèle sport basique en noir ou le modèle Nike avec le bracelet noir à trou. Des retours d’expérience ? En matière de design, résistance etc ...


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2018)

Je pense que c'est vraiment une question de préférence esthétique, au niveau de la tenue c'est la même chose qu'un sport normal. Dans l'eau ça doit potentiellement être mieux mais je n'ai jamais testé.


----------



## Dredriban (19 Novembre 2018)

Ok merci donc hormis l’esthétique pas de différence notable ? Je pense que le noir sport s’accorde plus facilement avec tout.


----------



## Vanton (20 Décembre 2018)

C’est intéressant ton point de vue fousfous sur le bracelet boucle sport. 

Perso je n’ai pas du tout le même ressenti. 
Je ne suis pas un grand fan du bracelet Sport d’origine, déjà. J’aime bien ses couleurs et son look simple mais je le trouve un peu chiant à fermer. Je ne l’utilise pas souvent et à chaque fois que je le reprends il m’emmerde le temps que je m’y fasse à nouveau... Et puis le mien était blanc et a rapidement bu la teinture de mes jeans, ça m’a gonflé... Ensuite dès qu’on fait un peu de sport il fait transpirer, c’est vite désagréable de mon point de vue. Ça ne s’évacue pas, ça reste coincé derrière et je n’aime pas ça. 
Je n’ai jamais testé le sport Nike à trous, que je trouve absolument hideux, mais pour qui n’est pas rebuté par son aspect je pense qu’il corrige ce problème de transpiration.

Par contre j’ai toujours aimé les bracelets en nylon d’Apple. Je suis assez frustré qu’ils les aient arrêtés d’ailleurs. J’en ai deux que j’utilise quasiment tout le temps et je les aime beaucoup. Ils sont confortables, leur fermeture traditionnelle est agréable à utiliser (parfois ça ne vaut pas le coup de tenter de réinventer la roue...). Y avait des couleurs et motifs sympas... Ils se salissent un peu, c’est le seul vrai reproche que je pourrais leur faire.

Comme ils ne se font plus j’ai testé un boucle sport sur la Series 4 que j’ai gardée 15j. J’étais un peu circonspect au début, pas trop fan de leur côté mastoc, mais à l’usage il m’a bien plu. Le scratch tient bien, l’ajustement est simple et peut être précis. Un embout en plastique empêche le bracelet de se déplier totalement (contrairement au boucle cuir qui peut s’échapper du poignet), il est confortable... Un pas si mauvais choix !


----------



## twinworld (10 Janvier 2019)

moi j'hésitais plutôt entre le cuir-boitier inox et le bracelet nylon-boitier alu. J'ai finalement opté pour le nylon-alu entrée de gamme. Ce qui a motivé mon choix, c'est que je voulais la montre principalement pour l'utiliser comme traceur. Les côtés bijou du cadran et du bracelet stylisé Hermès sont plaisants, mais je me suis dit que la montre cachée la plupart du temps dans la manche de mes chemises, le bracelet soumis à la transpiration des séances de sport, et l'évolution constante de l'objet utilitaire ne méritait pas d'investir plus de 500 euros. J'aurai moins de regret à la changer pour passer à un modèle plus performant dans 1 ou 2 ans, ou à voir le bracelet s'user ou prendre l'eau de la piscine.


----------



## Alex9 (21 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir tout le monde je reviens par ici, je vois que ça c’est bien étoffé... mais je suis toujours aussi indécis entre le bracelet boucle sport et le sport d’origine voir même le sport Nike.... Sinon ça serait possible que quelqu’un poste une photo de son bracelet comme ça je pourrai me faire une meilleure idée pour comparer... En tout cas c’est intéressant de lire les ressentis très différents d’un utilisateur à un autre merci


----------



## Vanton (22 Janvier 2019)

twinworld a dit:


> [...]le bracelet soumis à la transpiration des séances de sport [...] J'aurai moins de regret à la changer pour passer à un modèle plus performant dans 1 ou 2 ans, ou à voir le bracelet s'user ou prendre l'eau de la piscine.



Il faut savoir que les bracelets cuir détestent l’humidité. Il est donc totalement déconseillé de se baigner avec ou même de faire du sort avec. Sous peine de les voir se détériorer, notamment sur le plan esthétique, en quelques heures !

D’ailleurs les Watch Hermès sont fournies avec un bracelet en silicone orange en plus du bracelet cuir.



Alex9 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde je reviens par ici, je vois que ça c’est bien étoffé... mais je suis toujours aussi indécis entre le bracelet boucle sport et le sport d’origine voir même le sport Nike.... Sinon ça serait possible que quelqu’un poste une photo de son bracelet comme ça je pourrai me faire une meilleure idée pour comparer... En tout cas c’est intéressant de lire les ressentis très différents d’un utilisateur à un autre merci



Il y a 4 bracelets pour toi : 
- Sport
- Sport Nike +
- Boucle Sport 
- Boucle Sport Nike +

En gros, les deux Sport et les deux Boucle Sport se ressemblent.

Le Sport Nike + est un Sport avec des perforations pour évacuer la transpiration.
Le Boucle Sport Nike + est un Boucle Sport avec des bandes réfléchissantes intégrées (sur certains modèles uniquement). 

Perso je trouve le Sport Nike + plus utilitaire, moins passe partout et polyvalent (sauf peut-être en noir) que les trois autres, qui sont plus faciles à porter en toute occasion. Le Sport de base ne me semble pas très indiqué pour faire souvent du sport, il est vite désagréable. 

Mais de toute façon, compte tenu de la simplicité d’un changement de bracelet, tu peux tout à fait envisager d’en avoir deux ou trois pour t’adapter à de multiples occasions ! Un modèle plus sport et un modèle plus élégant pour le quotidien ?


----------



## Alexmy490 (22 Janvier 2019)

Personne pour une photo de son bracelet ? Pour voir ne serait-ce que la boucle comment ça rend au poignet et quelle épaisseur ça prend ?


----------



## Alex9 (24 Janvier 2019)

A propos, le bracelet boucle sport puisque ça semble être celui que vous conseiller si j’ai bien compris notamment pour le sport à cause de la transpiration qui provoque une sensation gênante avec le bracelet sport normal (ce que je comprends tout à fait) il est plutôt rigide ou élastique ? Et peut on mettre la boucle en haut ? J’avoue que je ne me rends pas bien compte de l’effet produit par cette fameuse boucle ça prends beaucoup de place ? Une photo serait vraiment la bienvenue pour pouvoir mieux se rendre compte en effet svp... Merci à tous.


----------



## Vanton (25 Janvier 2019)

C’est vrai que le Boucle Sport est un peu plus épais. Quand on l’enfile au poignet la boucle est légèrement imposante, mais Il a tendance à s’aplatir quand on le porte. 

Tu peux le porter dans le sens que tu veux, avec le passant en haut ou en bas. Et le matériau n’est pas vraiment élastique, de mémoire. 

C’est bête j’étais avec mon frère il y a quelques jours et il a une Boucle Sport Nike + noire réfléchissante. Mais je n’avais pas vu ta réponse... 

Après il faut se méfier des photos... Elles sont souvent très rapprochées et la montre et le bracelet peuvent sembler plus importants qu’ils ne le sont en réalité. 
Je vais chercher dans mes vieux dossiers le Boucle Sport que je portais en septembre...

Édit :


----------



## Alex9 (31 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir, désolé de n'avoir pu répondre plus tôt. Merci beaucoup pour les photos des 2 types de bracelets ça donne une meilleur idée c’est vrai, même si c’est encore un peu confus dans ma tête pour faire un choix. Quelle sensation donne le bracelet boucle sport au toucher sur la peau par rapport à l’autre  ?


----------



## Vanton (1 Février 2019)

Pourquoi tu ne commandes pas la montre sur l’Apple store pour te faire directement un avis ?  Tu mets dans le panier tous les bracelets qui t’intéressent. T’as 14j pour les essayer, la montre également. Soit tu renvoies tout après, soit tu ne renvoies que les bracelets qui te déplaisent à l’usage.


----------

